# Suitable Router for Xbox Gaming



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok just before Xmas we got the new bt infinity with a home hub and a white bt open reach modem. Had many problems with bt before and to be frank I'm sick of speaking to India to try and sort the problems. So I will be purchasing a new router as the HH3 is totally crap and many people have had problems with lag on Xbox live. I'v had a look on the web for routers but there's so many any1 had good or bad experiences? Also I have to connect wirelessly from router to Xbox. Thanks.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Got to say, I've never had any problems with our home hub, although I am hardwired into it with my Xbox, PS3 and TV


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

hoikey said:


> Got to say, I've never had any problems with our home hub, although I am hardwired into it with my Xbox, PS3 and TV


Well we had the very first home hub which they were reluctant to renew it was like 7 years old and very slow. Now the Internet is great with Fibre optic but im getting alot of spiked lag and even wired its the same.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

We are using the netgear router and I haven't experienced any lag tbh, been using it for 2/3 yrs now on Xbox live and alls good.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Dan J said:


> We are using the netgear router and I haven't experienced any lag tbh, been using it for 2/3 yrs now on Xbox live and alls good.


+1. the laptop is wireless to the router but i run the xbox wired so there is no lag.:thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Deano said:


> +1. the laptop is wireless to the router but i run the xbox wired so there is no lag.:thumb:


Got a new Xbox for Christmas and now run that wireless to the netgear router aswell as 2 laptops and no problems at all.


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

We use SKY router and stream movies and music no problem!


----------

